# Historical video/audio footage with composers



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Recently there was thread started with question what was the first composer to be filmed. AFAiR there was also thread about recorded voices of great composers. I though that it could be good idea to start thread in which we would post the most interesting and rare archival documents of both kind that we are aware of.

What I have discovered is:

Video from *Verdi*'s Funeral (1901!), very short

*Tchaikovsky*'s voice recording along with few others musical figures of his time

Recording of *Brahms*'s voice, but it is sometimes neglected and we can't be sure it is he who talks there

Video from *Puccini*'s Funeral and his voice recorded

Video with living *Rachmaninoff* in public and private places, voice recording

Video *Richard Strauss* conducting and appearing on his birthday celebration, video from his funeral (speeches)

Some not-so-old guys recorded in quite old times:

*Shostakovich* performing his piano trio (at the time it wasn't finished), playing final movement of his Piano Concerto in 1930's, signing and playing his 7th symphony at piano + talking. Also couple of videos from 60's, but that's nothing special, is it?

*Prokofiev* playing piano and composing in his home + short interview (when I heard his voice I almost died from laughter)


----------

